# Chanel J12



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't care what anyone says, I just love this watch!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

|> A fun watch to sell, but getting them at that time (late 2006) was a 
bummer.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

What do you mean it is a bummer to get? Like it is difficult to get stock?

One of my all time favorite versions is the black and gold version with the AP movement, I just wished it was more widely available to the public. I have never seen one in person.


----------



## rcoreytaylor (Jan 13, 2009)

NightScar said:


> I don't care what anyone says, I just love this watch!


I agree - it's an awesome looking watch. I'd prefer it without all of the diamond "bling" however.

Cheers!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Yep, some models, it was a three month wait.


NightScar said:


> What do you mean it is a bummer to get? Like it is difficult to get stock?
> 
> One of my all time favorite versions is the black and gold version with the AP movement, I just wished it was more widely available to the public. I have never seen one in person.


----------



## Barnaby (Jul 21, 2008)

Were these the first major ceramic-cased watches?

Black is definitely better than white for me. I really don't mind this watch at all.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

No, Rado was out long before these.


Barnaby said:


> Were these the first major ceramic-cased watches?
> 
> Black is definitely better than white for me. I really don't mind this watch at all.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

NightScar said:


> I don't care what anyone says, I just love this watch!


I don't care either ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2426178#post2426178

:-!


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

These are not just "fashion watches"; as a matter of fact, I don't think they are "fashion watches" at all. 

Serious wristwatches that have a fashion look is probably a better discriptor.

I think the Chanel chronographs are some of the most easily time-visible ones on the market.

heb


----------



## cavallino33 (Jan 7, 2008)

The model without the diamonds looks great! I'd wear one.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

I was a bit obsessed with the Superleggera as well, the two tone was just amazing, especially in person. 

















It sucks that it is only available in a black rubber strap now though.


----------



## socalbreeze (Feb 9, 2009)

I dont care what the rest of the WIS think about the Chanel J12...I would rock the Superleggera in a heartbeat! :-!


----------



## WatchAdct (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm surprisingly not that impressed! And trust me.. anything Chanel, normally, has me drooling.


----------



## kai-wun (Feb 2, 2007)

Wow ... That Superleggera is gorgeous.

I'm thinking about the J12 Midsized Automatic for my ladyfriend (when I win the lottery, of course). That one seems like it's classic.

Can someone shed some light on Chanel? I know they're private label (not LVMH or Richemont) ... is it a little ETA movement powering these cuties?


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

The smaller sized version, 33mm all have quartz iirc. The bigger models, 38mm and above has the CHANEL O5-T.1 movement, which is supposed to be an exclusive watch movement made by "Swiss watchmaker" but it probably is just based off an ETA 2824-2. They also had a AP make a movement but it wasn't placed on all the Chanel watches.


----------



## skoochy (Jan 6, 2009)

NightScar said:


> The smaller sized version, 33mm all have quartz iirc. The bigger models, 38mm and above has the CHANEL O5-T.1 movement, which is supposed to be an exclusive watch movement made by "Swiss watchmaker" but it probably is just based off an ETA 2824-2. They also had a AP make a movement but it wasn't placed on all the Chanel watches.


2982A2 ... and mine is a GMT so it has a 2893-2.

-s-


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

That is good to hear. It is the more upscale version of the movement so it should be pretty reliable. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Hamiltonian (Feb 5, 2010)

I think the Chanel J12 is gorgeous and exceptionally well made. It's a modern classic. :-!


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)

Great looking watch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:-!


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

> *Chanel J12 Retrograde Mysterieuse
> 
> Celebrating Chanel's J12 10th Anniversary *
> 
> ...


.


----------



## panuritc (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't care either :-D


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Really impressed with the Retrograde with integrated crown. Crazy complication. Not very ergonomic in terms of time reading but certainly a horological achievement. I like the version sans diamonds very much, too.

Till


----------

